# Looming FDA Regulation



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Washington Post Article

Lots of little factoids but no real information about what the FDA intends to regulate. My magic 8 ball says they will limit choices and, either directly or indirectly, make things cost more.:frusty:


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Little birdie told me that eventually the FDA will regulate tobacco as a drug... ( opinion, rumor, fear mongering ) but it has substance...


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Little birdie told me that eventually the FDA will regulate tobacco as a drug... ( opinion, rumor, fear mongering ) but it has substance...


Then will we have to get a doctor's note to buy "medicinal tobacco?"


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm gunna love getting my doc to write me a prescription for My Father Lanceros and have it covered by insurance...


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Adam said:


> I'm gunna love getting my doc to write me a prescription for My Father Lanceros and have it covered by insurance...


Well I believe the doctor will show you that all this time you have not been using the lancero in the best medical way... :banana:


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

When i get to the age of needing a colonoscopy I hope my doctors fingers are lanceros.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Adam said:


> When i get to the age of needing a colonoscopy I hope my doctors fingers are lanceros.


I would beware of what you wish for 

note: In all seriousness the FDA regulation of tobacco is a serious matter and I believe it is going to be the slippery slope they may get cigars out of it this time around but there will be more chances that they will continue to push the issue unless there is some sort of strong lobby...


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Anyone want to weigh in on this?

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/not-allow-fda-regulate-premium-cigars/BKspSSnN

I'm sure it is still speculation to some extent, but as if I don't have enough to worry about this comes up.


----------



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

I may have to become the next Alcapone.:hat:


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

christian1971 said:


> I may have to become the next Alcapone.:hat:


I think there are plenty of people ahead of you on that one...  It costs something like 20 cents a pack I believe or something insane. It is super cheap if you do it in bulk growing etc and run an efficient operation...


----------



## fdfirebiz (Sep 30, 2012)

I signed the petition a while ago does anyone know when there decision is supposed to happen?


----------



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

I signed the petition. Our wonderful state of MN is planning to tax tobacco even more very soon. I say ok, but in return let us get back our smoking bars etc.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

I might not be against taxes going up if I ever saw any tangible return for my money. Unfortunately, no matter how much money the government gets (state or fed), everything that money is supposed to pay for is still crappy as ever, in some cases declining. The only thing I really see is politicians multiplying and getting richer.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Livin' Legend said:


> I might not be against taxes going up if I ever saw any tangible return for my money. Unfortunately, no matter how much money the government gets (state or fed), everything that money is supposed to pay for is still crappy as ever, in some cases declining. The only thing I really see is politicians multiplying and getting richer.


+1. I'm not opposed to taxes, just what most of them are spent on.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

So maybe this explains all the recent CRA Internet activity...


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

Tobias Lutz said:


> +1. I'm not opposed to taxes, just what most of them are spent on.


What program would you be willing to hand over your money too? Im sick of taxes, and the way politicians dream up uses for these taxes. I mean im all for kids having insurance, but its not my place to pay for it. Enough is enough.


----------



## dutchjim (May 17, 2013)

Is this petition still active? It states "Signatures needed by May 11, 2012 to reach goal of 25,000." The petition is addressed to the President. It asks him to "Tell the FDA to leave our premium cigars alone." I don't here anything at all about this. Just wondering if this is an ongoing attack by FDA, or has it failed?


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

The latest I've seen on the subject of tobacco regulations is some squabbling about warning labels and a backlog of applications to the FDA for approval of new products.

Pure speculation on my part, but I think with all the excrement hitting the fan in Washington, nobody's in the mood for creating new regulations.


----------



## dutchjim (May 17, 2013)

Good news, and I hope you're right. Warning labels should be fought though. I am not being an alarmist on this. If you give an inch, next year it well be another inch. And so on. I may be mistaken, but Australia and or New Zealand have very harsh laws against tobacco, and they lump cigars and cigarettes together. I was surprised at what has happened in those countries, and I don't want to see it happen here. I don't have my facts together to say any more, so I will leave it at that.


----------

